# Honda 4-wheeler elect shift want shift



## DONNY31904 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got a 1999 honda 450es foreman  4-wheeler      with electric shift. The push button shifter will not work the guys at the local 4 wheeler shop say it is a sensor that goes bad down on the motor. I wanted to just buy the part and fix it myself like I do everything..but he says not just anybody can do this. I am very mechanicaly inclined and can fix just about anything but have never tried this or don't know anyone who has . Do any of you guys know how to do this or have you done it.....any advice will be appreciated....thanks.....


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 11, 2009)

My father had the same problem.  Does it seem like it gets stuck out of gear and won't shift.  If so, its a wiring harness problem because HONDA was not smart enough to realize you don't put all the wiring plugs on the outside of a fourwheeler.  If you reach in through the frint at all of the wiring that comes from the steering wheel, feel around and press together all the plugs.  Alot of times this is enough to get his back working.  

If this isn't the problem you are having then I have no idea how to help you.  

I did sit down in a Waffle House last year and this old guy sat down next to me.  he owned his own repair shot somewhere in FLA and I asked him about this problem.  He said HONDA was making things more dificult and computer diagnosis oriented so they could run the small repair men out tof the business and be the only ones who can fix their own fourwheelers.  He is the one who told me about trying to squeeze the harnesses back together.  If that works, get in there with some electrical tapae, and try to tape them toegether tightly so it will reduce the chances of this happening again.


----------

